# Many questions



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

O.K. here goes.

I am originally from Montana, just recently moved to Utah and am really trying to get my feet under me as to what to do and not do.

I am a duck and goose hunter of many years. I had to sell all of my shotguns, dekes and gear due to my wifes illness, but am in the process of building back up again.

Here are my questions.

My sons and I took the hunters safety courses so I know that is good. What else is required in Utah to hunt ducks and geese?

What types of ducks are in the area and what are the limits on the ducks. In Montana, we primarily had two types of ducks and geese which we were allowed to shoot, so I really would like to know what is available here.

Are there any good areas where you would recommend going. I am working on getting a boat, I do have a dog. I dont mind hiking a bit if necessary, although I am getting older.  I know this could be a taboo question to ask, but I figured it was worth a shot.

Basically, I just need any information that you would be willing to give me. Think of me as a newbie in Utah.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

first off welcome to utah. To hunt ducks in utah you need your linc the hip number you can call in for that or go to http://www.wildlife.utah.gov and get it there and then you need to get a duck stamp that going to cost you 15.00 bucks. Bag limt is 7 ducks no more can be 2 hen mallrds,1 pintals any sex,2 redheads,two cans. there is a crap load of diifernt kinds of ducks here.You can have three geese canadas and four snows. there is wigeons,green wing teal,mallards,scoup,blue wing teal,cinnomteal,coots,gadwalls,golden eyes,ringnecks,buffle heads,shovlers. then we get swan in but you have to have a tag for that. There is farmington bay south and north ends, ogden bay the same.those are th close one to the city and there some other one up north that i cant spell there names and im shure somebody else will post there names and other place.Injoy your hunts and have fun with your son.the proc will be coming out here soon. withen a couple weeks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty much what he said... I'm sure hunting them before you know the HIP and stamp drill. Other than that, just a hunting license here (just tell them you're a resident and you've been here over six months), shells and whatever other equipment you can scrape together before the hunt. I think that Widgeon, Gadwalls, Greenheads, Teal and Spoonies will be most of what you wind up seeing with a bunch of divers later in the year and a few odds and ends "bonus ducks" here and there. Good luck to you... welcome to Utah.

Oh... and our goose hunting stinks unless you really know where to go, get on private ground or wait till freezeup. Hopefully I've got an in for geese this year... that'll be cool. Seems like lots guys go north or east to hunt geese. 8)

You might want to PM Leaky.. he's an older guy (although still very much a foot soldier) and is usually pretty willing to meet up and hunt. I like hunting with him and he's taught me a few things over the years... if you're in Northern Utah, he knows the Ogden area pretty well. Farmington is a zoo... but doable if you don't mind crowds. Up north, you have Cutler, Public Shooting Grounds, Salt Creek, Bear River, Harold Crane, Ogden and other odds and ends spots.... most of those have dike systems for walking... down south a little more, you have Utah Lake which may be wadeable later... the Provo River areas and some other creeks for jumpshooting, and since I haven't hunted any further south than that yet, I can't say too much. The Proc (free) will have all the limits and what to expect birdwise here. Good luck to you this season....


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I appreciate it! If anyone else has any ideas, that would be great...thanks in advance.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

What area of the state are you in?


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> What area of the state are you in?


I live in Sandy...near Salt Lake.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That helps a lot... Utah Lake shoreline is the spot if you're on foot, although I'd guess a shallow draft boat might be a good tool to have. I lived in Provo and spent hours walking up and down and exploring the shoreline. North or south of the state park are good... lots of weeds to hide in. There are also some areas south, down around the channel to Provo Bay and around Lincoln Beach. On the west shore, there seem to be some cover areas in a few random spots.... I think if you were able to create the look of ducks loafing during the day it would help a lot. Seems like I remember the ducks flying quite a bit early and late and then they're either loafing in the middle of the lake or on any of the little springs and inlet creeks that flow into the lake. Also, there is Strawberry Res. up the canyons from or the WMA's like Farmington (north salt lake) Ogden and then of course the Great Salt Lake if you can find a way to get out on it and hunt. Good luck.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

BOB I was in the same position as you are in now last year. My advice
is to listen to Riverrat, Dustin and Longgun they are good people and know their stuff. They helped me immensly last year.

You will hear horror stories about Farmington Bay, most are true, most can be overcome with hard work and figuring it out over the year. Buy a dozen mallard dekes and a dozen greenwing teal dekes, something to load them on and pull behind ya and get to walking.
Till the deer hunt starts on the third Saturday of October the marsh's will be pretty full
after that things tend to mellow out a little.

I went for several trips right after the freeze last year with just a handfull of birds
I eventually found a spot that produced pretty well but it took me the better part of a month to find it.

Keep your eyes and ears open and by all means don't be afraid to put some miles on those 
waders.

If ya let me get through the youth hunt and the opener I'd be happy to throw ya in the boat and show ya what I can.

Gordy


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> If ya let me get through the youth hunt and the opener I'd be happy to throw ya in the boat and show ya what I can.
> 
> Gordy


Thanks Wiley, thats awful nice of you..... about the boat offer Bob, thats one of the nicest things about Utah... people are usually pretty willing to help you out. I'd take him up on that if I were just coming into the state. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the kind words there wileywapatid. Pm sent to you.builderbob68


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone...lots of good stuff. I dont mind putting some miles on my waders, however, a boat would be great. That is what I am looking for...just a flat bottom boat that I...er actually my sons can row out to the spot.  

I will take you up on the boat offer. Sounds good. Once I get my feet under me and find some good spots, I will be good to go. Its just that break in period that is the hardest. 

Do you recommend chest waders or hip waders?

You guys are great. I am glad I found this forum. *()*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i would get chest waders. because you never know how deep the water is pluse you sink in the mud in spot bad. so play it safey.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Farmington Bay is a zoo on opening day and holidays. I've been told it is a totally different animal on weekdays. I would imagine that the other WMAs are much the same. With any luck, I've found a little patch of private ground for this season. I hope I can work it out so my kid and I can hunt it. I'll be smiling and posting pics if it works out.


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Farmington Bay is a zoo on opening day and holidays. I've been told it is a totally different animal on weekdays. I would imagine that the other WMAs are much the same. With any luck, I've found a little patch of private ground for this season. I hope I can work it out so my kid and I can hunt it. I'll be smiling and posting pics if it works out.


Good luck with things. I am looking forward to those pics. I generally hunt during the week so hopefully that will be better hunting.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i would get chest waders. because you never know how deep the water is pluse you sink in the mud in spot bad. so play it safey.


+1 and they are a lot warmer when standing in the water or laying on the ground hunting than not having them on.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all wma are zoo on the holsdays.but if you do hunt doring the weekdays you will have hardley any one out there with you some days.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Farmington Bay is a zoo on opening day and holidays. I've been told it is a totally different animal on weekdays.


I am a Farmington diehard since i moved to SL, just because I'm not real well off and its close. It is entirely different on weekdays...so if you can put in mostly weekdays, it'll be a great place for you. Good luck!!!


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Farmington Bay is a zoo on opening day and holidays. I've been told it is a totally different animal on weekdays.
> ...


Great to hear. I will start checking it out next week then. If anyone has a flat bottom boat they would like to sell, please PM me.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Check here for the boat. Also check in the hunting section.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&cat=147

Good Luck on the hunt this year. 

These guys gave you a lot of good advice.


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> Check here for the boat. Also check in the hunting section.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&cat=147
> 
> ...


Lots and lots of great help. Thanks so much!!


----------

